# Looking for Alpine Buck In Oklahoma



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone have an Alpine buck in or near SE Oklahoma that's offered for breeding? I hate to keep a buck around for just one doe. She's one of our best milkers but we have primarily Nubians and I don't neccessarily want anymore Nu- :whatgoat: pines!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You should ask a breeder called Dills A Little Dairy Farm. They have some really nice Alpines, Nubians, and Nigerains. I don't know if they offer stud service but it never hurts to ask


----------



## francismilker (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you know where they're located?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Chelsea Oklahoma I believe. The herd name with Dill is pretty good, well known and well shown haha.
http://www.dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/alpines.htm


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes they are in Chelsea OK. Good luck and I hope they let you use their boys


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You could try Dreamy-Hollow. They are near Oklahoma City. www.dreamy-hollow.com

I beleive they have French and American bucks.

I don't think Dill's offers stud service. When I bought a couple Nubians from her a couple years ago she said she did not offer service to outside animals. You will definately need a negative CAE test no matter who you find.


----------

